

"Twice a silly price is not twice as silly" – Einhorn's short basket - blantonl
https://www.streetaccount.com/FileLinkHandler.axd?filename=STORYID1475487_Greenlight%20Capital%201Q14%20letter.pdf&e=0&u=73988

======
sharemywin
I put my money in us treasuries. I think the market is probably going to not
go up much but it could go down a lot. I'll put it back in after it crashes.

